# T30 starting/stalling problems



## malawixtrail (Dec 12, 2015)

I Have some problems with my Xrail T30 2.0 petrol 4x4 automatic in Malawi

Recently the camshaft en crankshaft position sensor were replaced. A diagnostic test revealed a engine coolant sensor problem so they also replaced it. Then I experienced a difficult hot starting possible due to overheating and a broken headgasket. 

Today I picked up the car. The replaced the gasket. Sent the head for skimming but they did not need to skimm it because it was straight they said.
They also said the car is not overheating anymore. But the coolant temperature gauge is not working well. They took the instrument panel from a different x trail. Tried it and they say its the instrument panel itself. And the car is cooling properly

They say only solution is replacement of the instrument panel (new cost 2.000 US $)
What do you advice? (i found one on Ebay for 50$, same colour white background and for right sided driven, but for manual!). Because now I cannot now if it will overheat.

So I toke the car for a testdrive with a mechanic and after 1 minute the gauge was showing like 11 o’ clock so passed the H of hot. They drive went fine so I paid the bill.

Then I drove away alone, taking some fuel at en gasstation 50 meters from the garage. After putting fuel the gauge of the fuel also did not raise higher. So I think that is also broken. But more important when I wanted to drive away it started very difficult again. That happened again after 500 meters and then I continued driving and i had to brake and slow down the car and then it stalled.

I went straight back to the garage. They did a diagnostic test they found a fault: p1111.
Then they cleaned the system and toke another testdrive. I was in the car with the mechanic and the laptop for diagnosis. After stopping, turning off the engine and restarting it did not start. Showe fault code p1110.

So they say something about a valve. But they are now working on it and I could not take the car today.

What can be the (new) problem and can those fault codes have someting to do with the difficult starting and stalling?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi MalawiXtrail,
You can google Nissan P1111 or 1110 and you will find info about the solenoid. Have you owned the car for long? I am just guessing but it sounds like oil changes may have been neglected. If your oil is filthy or not been changed for a good while, it might be worthwhile to try changing it, before buying a replacement part. Good luck with it.


----------



## malawixtrail (Dec 12, 2015)

My oil is changed and topped up regurly. 
This error is new since the gasket replacement with difficult starting and stalling now


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind and thickness of oil are you using? What year is the X trail. How long have you owned it? How long has it been burning or leaking oil?
I think you will have to trust your mechanic and hope replacing the intake valve timing control will fix the issue. I am pretty sure your old one can be tested. Very dirty oil can clog them up so that the plunger does not work. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## malawixtrail (Dec 12, 2015)

Im using 5w40 oil

Year of make 2001

Km 131000


----------



## malawixtrail (Dec 12, 2015)

malawixtrail said:


> Im using 5w40 oil
> 
> Year of make 2001
> 
> Km 131000



And can the intake timing valve control cause difficult starting and stalling?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Malawi, yup its consistent with your problem. For more info just google Nissan P1111. Curious about the oil. Mine calls for 5w-30 and either 10w30 or 10w40 for hot climates with temps that do not go below zero Celcius. I have the 2.5 engine but I am pretty sure the oil requirements are the same.
Just looked at a british site-- and yup both take the same type and amount of oil. Mind you I was shocked to see a one year 20,000 km change interval. Longest I would go would be 6 months and 10K with synthetic oil . Given the age of yours you might benefit from 10w40, and I would not bother with synthetic. Let us know how it goes with your mechanic.


----------



## malawixtrail (Dec 12, 2015)

Im living in Malawi. They use Sae 40 Oil. 

They changed the gasket. Did this problem can be caused by the changing. Because my main complaint before the changing of the gasket was difficult starting of a hot engine.


----------

